
Stuck between a rock and a hard place - wklauss
http://macdaddy.io/apples-new-macbook-pros/
======
brudgers
Current:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841293)

------
PaulHoule
If you need a high-powered machine, don't get a laptop.

------
forgottenacc57
Apple has shown its weakness. Microsoft should HAMMER the message of how
powerful Windows machines are in comparison.

That's the only thing that will make Apple wake up.

